# Suisin HC vs Sakai Kikumori Nihonko Carbon Gyuto



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Good day

I am looking for a new Western Handle Gyuto in 240mm. I already have a Takamura R2 210mm 

. I can’t really find many knives with the J shape western handles that I like, without it being extremely expensive. My budget max is $250. 

I have been eyeing out these two contenders, the Suisin HC vs Sakai Kikumori Nihonko Carbon Gyuto. I am not sure which would be better, I would value any sight from any forum user. 

Thanks


----------



## Chopper88 (Oct 30, 2022)

Just to make sure, as I didn't see it in your post, you know that they are called 'yo' handles, right?
That should help finding them a little easier. 

Sadly I have no clue on recommendations as I prefer wa handles, but I guess that for Japanese knives the ratio of yo vs wa handles is probably 1:300 or something, so the choice _will_ be limited.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Chopper88 said:


> Just to make sure, as I didn't see it in your post, you know that they are called 'yo' handles, right?
> That should help finding them a little easier.
> 
> Sadly I have no clue on recommendations as I prefer wa handles, but I guess that for Japanese knives the ratio of yo vs wa handles is probably 1:300 or something, so the choice _will_ be limited.


Thanks for input! Yes, I will check out more knives using that keyword and see what I can pull up! Thanks


----------



## mengwong (Oct 30, 2022)

I have the Sakai Kikumori Gyuto in 210, currently my favourite daily driver (home use). I have never tried the Suisun but I understand it uses the same steel.



cclin said:


> according Korin Suisin HC is made with High Carbon Steel/Nihonkou


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

mengwong said:


> I have the Sakai Kikumori Gyuto in 210, currently my favourite daily driver (home use). I have never tried the Suisun but I understand it uses the same steel.


Thanks man! How’s the carbon upkeep? I am on the fence with carbon knives because I heard it can rust in like 6 mins or so. 

And, does the knife have a smell? I heard it can have an sulfur scent due to sulfur mixture content.

Thanks


----------



## Benuser (Oct 30, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks man! How’s the carbon upkeep? I am on the fence with carbon knives because I heard it can rust in like 6 mins or so.
> 
> And, does the knife have a smell? I heard it can have an sulfur scent due to sulfur mixture content.
> 
> Thanks


Good practice is to force a patina prior to first use. After that you won't have to worry for rust if you maintain it properly. Cleaning and drying in time. Not leaving dirty overnight. The latest sulfur smell I've noticed was some fifteen years ago with SK series, when the tolerances were much wider.
An excellent 240 is the Suien VC, made of monosteel Blue#2. It is strongly right-biased. The factory edge will require some work. Ask for an initial stone sharpening. Suien 240mm VC Gyuto


----------



## Qapla' (Oct 30, 2022)

There are plenty of possibilities for normal-handle non-stainless gyutos for under $250.

Are you righty?

What do you think of these?
https://www.**************.com/katkgy24.html (It's at Chef Knives to Go.)
https://www.**************.com/hasrgy24.html (As above. It's stainless-clad high-chromium semistainless.)
Suien 240mm VC Gyuto (carbon-steel)
JCK Natures Deep Impact Series Gyuto (180mm to 240mm, 3 sizes) (stainless-clad carbon-steel)

Here's a choice that has a lefty-suitable alternative:
https://japanesechefsknife.com/coll...-180mm-to-360mm-8-sizes?variant=8134572114017


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Qapla' said:


> There are plenty of possibilities for normal-handle non-stainless gyutos for under $250.
> 
> Are you righty?
> 
> ...


​I am righty! Thanks. I was eyeing out the
MV Standard Gyuto 240mm​SAKAI KIKUMORI and
Morihei - Hisamoto - INOX. I am not sure if these steels are worth a darn compare to sg2 steel..​


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Benuser said:


> Good practice is to force a patina prior to first use. After that you won't have to worry for rust if you maintain it properly. Cleaning and drying in time. Not leaving dirty overnight. The latest sulfur smell I've noticed was some fifteen years ago with SK series, when the tolerances were much wider.
> An excellent 240 is the Suien VC, made of monosteel Blue#2. It is strongly right-biased. The factory edge will require some work. Ask for an initial stone sharpening. Suien 240mm VC Gyuto


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Luxusborg (Oct 30, 2022)

You could have a look at the Ashi Hamono White 2 monosteel 240mm yo gyuto for carbon or the Swedish stainless one.









Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm | eBay


Ashi Hamano Ginga White Steel Gyuto Japanese Knife 240mm | Home & Garden, Kitchen, Dining & Bar, Flatware, Knives & Cutlery | eBay!



www.benl.ebay.be


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> You could have a look at the Ashi Hamono White 2 monosteel 240mm yo gyuto for carbon or the Swedish stainless one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I notice the spin is 2.5mm, isn’t that consider thick? I thought 2mm is consider workhorse by some. I even saw some people claim their knife that was 2.1mm was too thick behind the edge.


----------



## Luxusborg (Oct 30, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks! I notice the spin is 2.5mm, isn’t that consider thick? I thought 2mm is consider workhorse by some. I even saw some people claim their knife that was 2.1mm was too thick behind the edge.



It's 245mm heel to tip so 2.5mm at the spine of the heel with a nice tapering to the edge so I would not say it is thick or workhorse. Ashis are considered laser epitomies (besides Takamuras)


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

Luxusborg said:


> It's 245mm heel to tip so 2.5mm at the spine of the heel with a nice tapering to the edge so I would not say it is thick or workhorse. Ashis are considered laser epitomies (besides Takamuras)


Wow, that’s makes sense. I never understood the proper meaning of spin measurement, that’s for clearing it up for me!


----------



## myguidingmoonlight (Oct 30, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks! I notice the spin is 2.5mm, isn’t that consider thick? I thought 2mm is consider workhorse by some. I even saw some people claim their knife that was 2.1mm was too thick behind the edge.


Spine thickness has nothing to do with thinness behind the edge, which is a primary indicator of a well-cutting knife.

A knife can have a spine 1 mm thick and cut pretty badly if it's thick behind the edge. Conversely, some knives have 3-4 mm thick spines and cut wonderfully because they're thin behind the edge.

That Ashi with a 2.5 mm spine would be a wonderful performer, it has a great reputation.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 30, 2022)

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Spine thickness has nothing to do with thinness behind the edge, which is a primary indicator of a well-cutting knife.
> 
> A knife can have a spine 1 mm thick and cut pretty badly if it's thick behind the edge. Conversely, some knives have 3-4 mm thick spines and cut wonderfully because they're thin behind the edge.
> 
> That Ashi with a 2.5 mm spine would be a wonderful performer, it has a great reputation.


Thanks! This is why I love this forum! A lot misinformation on the web, mostly Reddit.. Can lead on in the wrong direction…


----------



## blokey (Oct 30, 2022)

You can try ask Miura about their Bontenunryu vg10 240mm gyuto, should be right on the edge of your budget but absolutely eats other for breakfast.


----------



## blokey (Oct 30, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Thanks! This is why I love this forum! A lot misinformation on the web, mostly Reddit.. Can lead on in the wrong direction…


Lots of people on chef knife subreddit have weird fetish with laser stuff.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 31, 2022)

myguidingmoonlight said:


> Spine thickness has nothing to do with thinness behind the edge, which is a primary indicator of a well-cutting knife.
> 
> A knife can have a spine 1 mm thick and cut pretty badly if it's thick behind the edge. Conversely, some knives have 3-4 mm thick spines and cut wonderfully because they're thin behind the edge.
> 
> That Ashi with a 2.5 mm spine would be a wonderful performer, it has a great reputation.


Spine thickness can be relevant for weight, balance, distal taper, stiffness or flex. Not for cutting performance. Some of my best cutters have a spine of 7mm above the heel — hammer forged vintages for example.


----------



## blokey (Oct 31, 2022)

I adore Markin's 1cm thick Russian chef.


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 31, 2022)

blokey said:


> I adore Markin's 1cm thick Russian chef.



Wow! What knife is that!!


----------



## blokey (Oct 31, 2022)

Knifehobbyist said:


> Wow! What knife is that!!


Tsarist Russian chef knife by @Andrei


----------



## Knifehobbyist (Oct 31, 2022)

blokey said:


> Tsarist Russian chef knife by @Andrei



Nice!


----------

